# Healthcare in Spain



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

Any word on how the healthcare system works for foreign residents in Spain would be much appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to sound negative but your question is too vague.for us to be able to help. 

Can you please explain your situation or what you are specifically asking or what you are trying to achieve? We will assist I am sure.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any word on how the healthcare system works for foreign residents in Spain would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


Well, as a general answer:

*If you are an EU citizen* pre retired and not working then you _may_ get up to 2 years Spanish state cover when you move here and after that you need private

If you come here to work then you will pay into the system and get Spanish state cover

If you are of retirement age you will get Spanish state cover

If your partner is of retirement age you will get spanish state cover as a dependent


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am a non-EU citizen and I am not on retirement age. I will be on a "visado de trabajo por cuenta ajena".

Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Thanks guys. I am a non-EU citizen and I am not on retirement age. I will be on a "visado de trabajo por cuenta ajena".
> 
> Cheers


If you are a non EU citizen and* not* working then you will need private cover
Private cover here is relatively cheap, about €110 - €120 a month for a couple in mid fifties

If you are, as it seems, working and contributing to the Spanish system then you will have Spanish state cover


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Trabajar por cuenta ajena - this would be an employed position and you and your dependants would be covered under the excellent state system. Your employer will be paying into the system on your behalf. Enjoy!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Your employer *will be* paying into the system on your behalf. Enjoy!


SHOULD BE! - check it as there have been examples where employers did NOT despite the LEGAL requirement. It's RARE for this to happen now though.


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

If you can afford it, go for Private, it's amazing how you get to the front of the queue


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

TakeItEasy said:


> If you can afford it, go for Private, it's amazing how you get to the front of the queue


Depends what ails you ime. 

I use Sanitas for simple stuff and dentistry - But anything serious (esp if you need a sick note  ) - Social Security. Also medicaments - Social Security.


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

Just a little story: Last week I had to take my 12 year old daughter to the hospital who was feeling very unwell. At Reception gave them our Private medical isurance and was shown into the waiting room. It was packed, I thought I was going to be there for hours.
After no more than 10 mins we were shown through to the consultant. I asked the Consultant why we had been seen so quickly. His answer, because we had private medical insurance and the Hospital needs to keep the Insurance companies happy!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Depends what ails you ime.
> 
> I use Sanitas for simple stuff and dentistry - But anything serious (esp if you need a sick note  ) - Social Security. Also medicaments - Social Security.


Why Chris?
Its essentially the same system with very probably in many cases the same consultants and doctors


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why Chris?
> Its essentially the same system with very probably in many cases the same consultants and doctors


Yes it is, in our experience the only difference between Private and State is that you get seen quicker and if you have to have an overnight stay, you may get a better room or even a room to yourself.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why Chris? - Its essentially the same system with very probably in many cases the same consultants and doctors


Not here it isn't. And it depends to no small extent whether you're working or not.

My state doctor is ASSIGNED to me. She's in the village I live in. State dentistry does not exist (except for certain OAP cases). So teeth things I need private.

But if I want state subsidised medicine - or a sick-note I need to use _my_ doctor. Even if you visit a Hospital emergency ward 200miles away - it's YOUR doctor that has to do the "baja".

The employment system demands a NHSS state issued sicknote (baja) - and NHSS doctors will not issue state subsidised prescriptions based on a Private doctors opinion (here anyway) - so basically you go twice to the doctor. And yes the price difference is HUGE.

I've never tried going to casualty as Private. But go public and emergencies ime are treated as such - we have a State "ambulance station" in the village who attend emergencies too. So why bother?. 

If I have need of a hospital - I have two "assigned" PUBLIC options. One is brand spanking new. I'll ask a friend of my wifes - who works in the new one - but was not aware that these CORE state hospitals took private patients. I'm sure if they did - my wife would flash the (Public Sector Tarifed) Sanitas Card every time she went - her friend would have told her to - though having a friend on the inside means as often as not you get treated as "staff" (more important than private). The new one is also iirc a teaching Hospital.

What you may have near you is a PRIVATE hospital that is used by the state. This happens a fair amount (happens with schools too) - Then naturally they do keep the Ins Co`s happy. But my experience of the insurers is they start to get VERY offish if it's a long stay illness. They are however better equipped for non-critical things as often as not. And you can choose which clinic/hospital you visit.

There is a group of these private/public hospitals in Madrid - and I've used them privately (wisdom teeth). But the NHSS does assign them to folk near. A bunch of these are SANITAS owned/run hospitals. 

Loads of PRIVATE clinics that can also get state "approval/support" - but ime they're not as good as my state NHSS centre. I use them for fast X-rays etc - but often they'll actually refer you to a NHSS centre.

Opticians - we use one in particular that is used to dealing with Madrid Town Hall - where my wife works. She gets a Glasses allowance and they're better with the paperwork than any close to us.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just did another thread on this - I went to doctors last night. He picked up phone and I was in hospital at 10 am this morning. SUPERB SERVICE - you will NOT get that in UK! That was STATE cover.

I am PRIVATE (Mapfre) and STATE 

I get prescriptions from the state as they are massively cheaper than getting them privately. The last time I checked I seem to remember that I should pay 118 euros per month but I pay ca 20 euros. My doctor is cool about that - saves him hassle and appointments. He can devote his time to those who do not want to pay private, Win-win.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Great piece of advice!

I shall confirm whether the company I will work for will pay for healthcare coverage.

Cheers


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Apologies if this is a hijacking of this thread...

So, I'm in Spain on a long term work visa, all registered with Padron and Social Security, and I've been assigned my CAP for medical coverage.

I walked in to (another) CAP to (try to) sign up my wife for coverage as my dependent, and it was suggested to me that I go (to my CAP) to get a medical service card of some sort.

It wasn't clear to me that there was such a thing, though of course now I've seen them I know they exist... what exactly is the difference between the paper letter which was issued to me by the Padron telling me which CAP I go to for medical care, and the plastic medical ID card (which I will go ahead and apply for next chance I get anyway) ?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

One more related item - so, I'm registered in the Spanish social security system and have medical coverage in Spain. What do I need to do ahead of time, and at the point in time, if i'm in another country in Europe and I need medical coverage?

I assume that, as a Spanish social security payer, I can take advantage of reciprocal European healthcare systems at least for Urgent care when I'm in another European country - right?

What countries outside of the EU, if any, would also honor my participation in the Spanish social security medical system? (I have urgent medical insurance through my American Express card for medical issues arising far from home anywhere in the world, and will look in to private medical insurance at a later date).

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

libove said:


> What do I need to do ahead of time, and at the point in time, if i'm in another country in Europe and I need medical coverage?


YOUR SPANISH NHS card - Will say TARJETA SANITARIA on it - is normally issued by the regional health authority automatically - but pressure your local surgery for it. But in emergency situations I've never been asked. That plastic card is a great help too - if you're travelling in Spain or if your home doctor is not near work. If you feel ill - you take the card with you and they'll attend you as if you were registered there - even to the extent of certifying you unfit to work if needs be (though ime they'll always send you to see your GP if it's that serious) - without it you're simply attended as an emergency but then have to visit your home doctor AS WELL. Otherwise you need to drive back home.

Frankly outside the EU - we've always made sure we had PRIVATE too


----------

